# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Z3X box تحديثات :  z3x-shell updated to v4.3.2

## mohamed73

- Fixed JS error message with News window visible and old IE installed
- Fixed displaying all firmwares at Support Files tab with some sections
- Fixed showing Shell windows backward of all windows when pressing tray icon
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bahri20000

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## simo vox

merci

----------


## خلف سيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نجيبو

مشكووووووووووووووور 
l

----------


## نجيبو

وفقك الله انشاء الله يكون بوكس روعه لادنجل الاسان سام متعب وبلا فايده
جاري التجربه

----------


## sosodeir

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sosodeir

وفقك الله

----------


## sosodeir

مشكوووور

----------


## sosodeir

عمل جميل

----------


## نجيبو

وفق الله الجميع لمافيه الخير والمصلحه ونشكر اداره المنتدى والاعضاء جميعا
على مايبذلوه لانجاح وتطور العلم

----------


## mohamedgsm

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

